# IDENTIFICAO DE ESPCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  ajuda com nome de montipora

## Carlos Mota

boas

de tempos em tempos apanho no mercado alguns corais dos quais vou propagando,alguns no passam de toscos castanhos onde eu penso ter visto algo especial

alguns do raridades,outros nem por isso :Coradoeolhos: 

c vai o exemplo de uma montipora que comprei na tmc no aquarios das sobras
onde vi uns pintelhos que me pareceram engraados e apostei

desta vez correu bem :SbSourire: 

agora preciso de dar um nome ou encontrar a o seu nome porque farto-me de procurar e no encontro

----------


## ricardotrindade

Boas,
Essa pea promete, mas infelizmente tambm no sei o nome.
Cumps.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Estive a ver no "Veron" e o que mais se aproxima  isto (acho eu):

Montipora Hispida
Montipora Hispida with Neon Green Polyps

Os Plipos so mesmo azuis ou  das actnicas?

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Ol:  Carlos

Penso seja uma "Montipora Verrucosa".

[IMG][/IMG]
Um abrao

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol:  J respondi a isto no Facebook .... Momtipora miosotis ...  um nome comum mas tal como nos EUA  prtica frequente das nomes comuns pelo aspecto (fentipo) e no pelo que de facto  em designao de espcie, tem o seu sentido, pelo menos comercial, at porque no raro a mesma espcie revela fentipos diferentes consoante o meio em que se encontra, o que traduz bem ser quem a mantm a pessoa que faz o coral... alguns exemplos de miosotis

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Por isto....




> c vai o exemplo de uma montipora que comprei na tmc no aquarios das sobras
> onde vi uns pintelhos que me pareceram engraados e apostei
> 
> desta vez correu bem


Eu chamava-lhe..... *Montipora mota* ... Dado que foste tu o nico aventureiro a "descobrir" isso  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Ol: 

Peo desculpa por ter acidentalmente apagado a foto da "Verrucosa" (j reposta).
Tambm pode ser uma "Montipora Spongodes".
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

Tanto uma como outra,a origem  que dita as cores.
Um abrao.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Carlos,

Assumindo que  uma Montipora Verde de Plipos Azuis, e com o equivalente em ingls, pesquisei no Google as palavras chave "green montipora blue polyps" e apareceram uma srie de fotos potencialmente dessa espcie...

Destaco por exemplo esta pgina com uma foto...


Blue Polyp Green Montipora - $29.99 : Fraggle Reef, Premium Corals and More

Ou esta...


http://www.atlanticseafarms.net/serv...p-Monti/Detail


No refere especificamente o nome cientfico mas  sempre um ponto de partida...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

O nome comum que encontrei, depois de alguma pesquisa, foi _reverse pokerstar montipora_.
Parece-me que existem de vrias cores e so comercializadas juntamente com as _reverse sunset montiporas_ e as famosas _montipora rainbow_...talvez at sejam todas da mesma espcie...n sei. :Admirado: 

Tenho uma destas que o Mota colocou e posso dizer que  lindssima.


Cumprimentos,

----------

